# nota di credito / nota di accredito



## Nadieuse

All'interno del forum, anche se ora non riesco a recuperare dove, ho trovato alcune discussioni da cui era emerso che «nota di (ac)credito» si può tradurre in francese in questi due modi:
- avoir (sostantivo maschile, un avoir)
- note de crédit

Mi chiedevo due cose: 

1.
sono assolutamente intercambiabili oppure, ad esempio, vi può essere una differenza di registro?
Vale a dire che magari uno può essere d'uso comune e/o colloquiale e l'altro più formale, da utilizzarsi nella documentazione scritta?

2.
quanto è usato l'uno e quanto è usato l'altro secondo voi?

Grazie,
Nadieuse


----------



## DearPrudence

Penso che "*note de crédit*" sia un termine tecnico (per le imprese,...).
Nel lingguaggio comune, si usa "*avoir*" ("Comme ce magasin ne reprend pas les articles, il / on m'a fait un avoir". "J'ai un avoir de 50€ dans ce magasin"). La carta che il commerciante vi da è più semplice di un "note de crédit", se si refiere a questo sito.

(ho chiesto a persone che non sono nel mundo de la vendita e non conocesvano la parole "note de crédit")

Mais attendons d'autres avis


----------



## Corsicum

Confirmation des explications de *DearPrudence.*

Quelques explications *sous toutes réserves* ce n’est pas ma spécialité, mais il me semble bien que dans la société ou je travaillais on parlait de « _faire un avoir_ » à un client quand il avait eu une facturation à tord.
Pour le simple particulier dans un commerce on parle effectivement « _d’un avoir_ » ou avec le fisc « _d’un avoir fiscal_ ».
Le courrier que reçoit un particulier pour cette notification doit pouvoir se nommer indifféremment « _une notification de crédit_ » , « _notification d’avoir(sur consommation)_ », « _un avis de crédit_ » , « _un avis de crédit_ » d’impôt par exemple.

Hypothèse : _« L’avoir »_ est probablement dédié à des opérations commerciales courantes pour des biens de consommation ou des sommes relativement faibles, à partir d’un certain montant élevè ou pour des opérations entre états on parle probablement de « _crédit _», « _ligne de crédit_ », « _avis de crédit_ ». 
Mais attention, il y a peut être une différence subtile avec l’Italien ?, pour que le crédit soit _un avoir_ et non une opération effective de _crédit_ il faut probablement(ou peut être?) le préciser :
_Ci-joint un avis de crédit sur votre consommation ultérieure _
_Ci-joint un avis de crédit,avoir sur votre consommation ultérieure_
_Ci-joint un avis de crédit, à faire valoir sur vos prochaines factures_
_Ci-joint un avoir sur compte client, à faire valoir sur vos prochaines factures_

_L’avoir _est très certainement une opération de _crédit interne, _il n’y a pas de virement externe, le crédit sans aucune précision peut signifier _créditer un compte externe, _soit un remboursement.
Dans tous les cas, il me semble que sur les relevés de comptes clients, « _l’avoir comptable sur consommation _» apparaît bien sous le libellé « _crédit _».
 
Sur ce document trés interessant questo sito. on ne voit pas apparaître les modalités d’imputation ou les dates limites comme pour toutes les factures ?

Pour le droit administratif voir les exemples de traductions suivants :

“Note de crédit” = "avviso di credito"
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=bg,cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=505343:cs&page=1&hwords=note+de+credit%7E
« Una nota di credito » = « une note de crédit »
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...&val=491152:cs&page=1&hwords=nota+di+credito~
« Una nota di accredito » = « note de crédit » 
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...al=504603:cs&page=1&hwords=nota+di+accredito~
« Diritto ad un credito d’imposta per imputazione (« avoir fiscal ») » = « droit à un avoir fiscal »
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,sl,sv,&val=424733:cs&page=1&hwords=un+avoir~


----------



## Nadieuse

Grazie ad entrambi!

Per aggiungere qualcosa in più dal lato dell'italiano, direi che in italiano «nota di credito / accredito» si usa oggigiorno solo in ambito contabile, amministrativo, fiscale...quindi se si tratta di "essere a credito con" un negoziante penso sia più facile che si parli di un «buono (d'acquisto)».
Come diceva DearPrudence in francese, io direi in italiano: «Dato che questo negozio non (ri)prende indietro la merce, mi hanno fatto un buono», che varrà, a scalare dal prezzo pieno, sul prossimo mio acquisto in quel negozio.

Se invece dico che in un certo negozio "mi hanno fatto credito" è perché io ho portato via la merce ma non ho pagato e pagherò in futuro, ma in questo caso io ho un _debito_ con il commerciante.

-------



Corsicum said:


> Quelques explications *sous toutes réserves* ce n’est pas ma spécialité, mais il me semble bien que dans la société ou je travaillais on parlait de « _faire un avoir_ » à un client quand il avait eu une facturation à tord.


 
Questo invece non c'entra, ma... Corsicum volevi scrivere «à tort»? E mi confermate che «à tord» non esiste? (vedi anche http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=994794)

Nadieuse


----------



## Corsicum

Nadieuse said:


> Corsicum volevi scrivere «à tort»? E mi confermate che «à tord» non esiste?


Oui, confirmation, tu as raison.
Un grand merci pour tes explications intéressantes et ta remarque.
J’ai effectivement écrit à tort, par erreur _« tor*d* »,_ l’écriture correcte est bien _«quand il avait eu une facturation à tor*t*»__,_ c’est à dire par erreur . 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/tort
Cf : _Tor*t*o_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/tord
Cf : _Torcere_


----------

